# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  خيط رفيع .. يلاحق الشيخوخة ويعيد الحيوية

## معاذ ملحم

خيط رفيع .. يلاحق الشيخوخة ويعيد الحيوية 




إخلاص القاضي - الخيط .. هذه المرة ليس لحياكة فستان جميل؛ يليق بجسد سيدة او فتاة او أي انسان (...) او ينال من تقاسيم وجه وجسد ما كان من الصبا والحيوية .
وهو كخيط يمتد بحنين الى قدر تنا على استرجاع سنوات من العمر ذهبت حكما ، ولإضافة مسحة شبابية على الوجه والجسد ليصبح معها، الفستان الجميل أجمل لسيدة تبدو اصغر ، حيث يعد الخوف من الشيخوخة ، احد هموم العصر ، يلف تفكير ملايين النساء والرجال حول العالم حتى لو ادعى البعض منه بان مسألة التقدم في العمر لا تعنيهم .
 الخيوط او ما يسمى طبيا ب هابي ليفت Happy Lift ثورة جديدة في عالم شد الوجه والبشرة والجسد ، بدأت حديثا في الاردن، على يد قلة قليلة من أطباء التجميل بحسب استشاري التجميل والترميم والحروق الدكتور وليد قرة شولي الذي يقول : ان تحول التجميل الى ركن أساسي في أبجديات العالم الحديث أدى بخبراء التجميل الى ابتكارات متنوعة كان أحدثها طريقة الخيوط التي توفر على المريضة او المريض تحمل أعباء الإقامة في المستشفى وتمكنه من الحصول على نتائج ايجابية ويضيف : انه وقبل حوالي 15 عاما ابتكرت هذه الطريقة في عالم الجراحة التجميلية ولكنها كانت فاشلة اذ لم يكن الجسم يمتص تلك الخيوط ، غير ان النوع الجديد منها له ميزة الامتصاص التي تتم بعد عدة اشهر من زرعها في المنطقة المستهدفة ، وتعمل على شد البشرة وتعطي نتائج فاعلة مقارنه مع استخدام (الفيلر) .
ويوضح ان هذه المادة تعمل على تعبئة منطقة غائرة في مكان محدد ولكن لا يعيد الحيوية لها ويعاد كل سنة او ستة اشهر فيما تعمل الخيوط على مدار عدة سنوات منوها ان استخدام الخيوط لا يلغي استخدام (الفيلر) اذ ان لكل منهما استخدامه الخاص وتستخدم الخيوط وفقا للدكتور شولي لرفع الحاجبين والجبين وشد ترهل الرقبة وتكبير الخدود وشد دائر العينين و الأنف والفم ورفع الانف وشد الصدر ورفع المؤخرة ، كما يمكن استخدامها لغايات طبية وليست تجميلية كمعالجة العصب في الوجه .
ويضيف ان مريضا كان تعرض لاعتداء افقده العصب في منطقة ما فوق الحاجب خضع لعملية معالجة العصب بواسطة الخيوط ، وبعد عدة ايام على إجراء العملية قال المريض ذاته محمد عبدا لله جودة 28 عاما ، ان فرحته لا تصدق عندما رأى نتيجة العملية بعد ان ظن نفسه سيبقى حبيسا لوضعه المرضي ، مشيرا الى انه كان قد اجل زفافه لأكثر من مرة لأنه خجلان من خطيبته التي لم تعرف بقصة تعرضه للاعتداء .
غير ان الخيوط أنقذته من الموقف المحرج الذي كان به ، حيث علق مازحا .. ألان سأذهب الى خطيبتي وحاجبي مرفوع كناية عن رأسي مرفوعا .
ويلفت الدكتور شولي الى انه يتم إجراء عملية الخيوط في عيادة الطبيب وتحت التخدير الموضعي لمكان الاهداف التجميلية المراد حل مشاكلها ، وتأخذ العملية حوالي ساعة إلى ساعتين حسب الإجراء المطلوب .
الى ذلك ، يخضع المريض لاستراحة تمتد الى ساعة(...) في عيادة الطبيب ومن ثم يمكنه الذهاب إلى المنزل والعودة إلى العمل خلال فترة قصيرة ، ولابد للشخص من الالتزام ببعض التعليمات في الفترة التي تلي العملية وذلك للحصول على أفضل النتائج .
ولفت الشولي الى ان تكلفة العملية لا تقاس باي حال من الأحوال بالعمليات الجراحية الكبرى التي تحتاج الى تخدير كامل ، والى ان كلفتها في متناول اليد وتتحدد حسب المناطق المرغوب شدها .
وحول اختلاف هذه الخيوط عن غيرها يقول هي أول خيوط يتم امتصاصها بواسطة الجسم بشكل كامل خلال 8-12 شهرا بينما يبقى تأثيرها الايجابي لفترة تتراوح بين ثلاث إلى خمس سنوات وعن النتائج المتوقعة يقول الدكتور شولي ، ببساطة فان الشكل المتوقع هو صورة المريض نفسه قبل خمس الى سبع سنوات حيث تعيد هذه الخيوط الشباب للبشرة بطريقة طبيعية وتدريجية .
وفيما يتعلق بكيفية عملها انه وبعد أن يقوم جراح التجميل المتخصص والمدرب على استعمالها بوضعها في طبقة جلدية معينة بواسطة ابره مخصصة فان هذه الخيوط وبواسطة الزوائد الميكروسكوبية تعمل على تنشيط خلايا الجلد لإفراز مادة الكولاجين ومواد اخرى تعمل بدورها على إعادة الحيوية والنضارة للبشرة وتزيل التجاعيد .
الأعراض الجانبية لعمليات بهذه التقنية ،قليلة بحسب ما قال الدكتور شولي: من الطبيعي حدوث بعض التورمات السطحية نتيجة لإدخال الخيوط إلى الوجه (بواسطة الابرة) والتي تختفي خلال عشرة أيام إلى أسبوعين من تاريخ إجراء العملية بشكل كامل ودون أي أثر.
بدوره يقول استشاري الأمراض الجلدية والمعالجة التجميلية الدكتور وليد سليمان انه لا يوجد اي منتج سواء تجميلي او غيره دون ان يصاحبه أعراض معينة ففي حالة الخيوط من المحتمل ان لا تتقبلها بعض الأجسام .
واكد سليمان ما قاله الدكتور شولي، من ان الخيوط ليست جديدة في عالم التجميل ولكن القديم منها لم يكن الجسم يمتصه ؛غير ان الخيوط الجديدة هي اكثر امانا مشيرا الى ان دولا غربية كثيرة وخاصة فرنسا وايطاليا تستخدمها ، كما عمد خبراء التجميل الى تطوير أنواعها ومقاساتها .
الاربعينية دينا خضعت الى شد وجهها من خلال الخيوط وهي سعيدة جدا ، وتقول : حصلت على الحيوية والنضارة وعدت الى الثلاثينيات من عمري ، ولم اصدق النتائج . ويقول مدير احد مستودعات الأدوية فراس محمود : من أنواع تلك الخيوط ( دبل نيدل ) وهو المستخدم بشكل أساسي لعملية رفع الحاجبين حسب رغبة الشخص ، و ( الانكوراج ) ويستخدم لشد الوجه وعادة ما تكون انسب للأشخاص في الفترة العمرية من 40 إلى 55 عاما ، إضافة الى ( ريفتيلازينغ تريدز ) وهي خيوط مناسبة لكل الفئات العمرية و يكون الهدف من استعمالها للأعمار من 30 وحتى 40 عاما هو منع وتأخير شيخوخة البشرة ، أما استخدامها للأعمار الأكبر من ذلك فيكون لإعادة النضارة والتماسك والليونة للبشرة بالإضافة إلى شدها.
ودعا محمود وكذلك الدكتور شولي المهتمين الى استخدام تلك الخيوط وذلك توفيرا عليهم ومنعا لتكبدهم تكاليف السفر الى بلدان أخرى لإجراء جراحات التجميل في الوقت الذي توجد فيه تلك التقنية الحديثة بأسعار معقولة مشيرا الى ان الأردن هي الدولة العربية الوحيدة التي يتوفر فيها هذا النوع من الخيوط .

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

تسلم يا معااااااااااااااذ

----------

